# Brooklyn Nine-Nine: Season 1 - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=28961[/img] 
*Title: Brooklyn Nine-Nine: Season 1* 

*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :1star: 

*HTS Overall Score:*76




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=28969[/img]*Summary*
There are very few times in history that a show has caught my attention straight out of the gate. I remember watching the trailer for the show last year and thinking “Andy Samberg in a cop show? This should be interesting”. However, it didn’t take more than 10 minutes of the pilot episode before I was rolling on the floor, holding my sides tightly. Basically the first 5 minutes of the pilot set you up for the entire rest of the show as we have Jake Peralta (Andy Samberg) be the complete and total goofball cop with a knack for solving cases, just not exactly according to protocol. He’s best described as an Andy Samberg flavored McNulty, from “The Wire”, more than anything else as he’s the funny man amidst an entire sea of funny men/women. 

Peralta is the savant genius of Brooklyn precinct Nine-Nine, a man who can put bad guys away at the drop of a hat, his only problem is that he hasn’t mentally grown up past the age of 12. This would normally net him a whole lot of trouble in another precinct, but that’s no problem in Nine-Nine as the rest of the cops there are a bit more grown up, but no less goofballs, as we have Terry Crews playing Sergeant Terry Jeffords, otherwise known as Terrifying Terry, and Detective Rosa Diaz (Stephanie Beatriz) as the hardened, angry female detective. Add in a couple of fat, aged cops who really have no purpose there but to be the whipping boys, a sarcastic secretary by the name of Gina (Comedian Chelsea Peretti) and a host of other misfits that make Peralta look mildly sane. It can’t all be nuts in the factory as Peralta’s partner, Detective Amy Santiago (Melissa Fumero) plays the perfect foil to Peralta’s lack of decorum. Straight laced and uppity, she’s the epitome of the hard working cop who just wants to further her career. When Nine-Nine gets a new commanding officer in the form of a gay, black captain, she’s ecstatic as she feels she’s found her new mentor and guiding light to the next career stage. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=28977[/img]
The show has its moments of seriousness, but really this is a show that is best embodied by imagining a rather weird mix of “The Wire” blended with a heavy dose of “Archer” (secretary Gina actually REALLY reminds me of Cheryl from that show as well) sprinkled with a dash of “The Office”, as the cast wrestles with such weighty issues as dealing with a new boss, having thanksgiving dinner together, making fat jokes about a dead guy, having a pie eating taste off and even shockers like birthday parties. Color me shocked, but Samberg actually plays the character of Peralta really well, abandoning his film personality of being COMPLETELY clueless, for a role that actually blends genius cop, with man child extremely well. Andre Braugher, as Captain Holt, plays the perfect antithesis for the character, adding some stability and order to Peralta’s frenetic life, and gives the show plenty of opportunities for the two completely different personalities to clash with hysterical results. 

As I mentioned above, there has rarely been a show that has caused me to be belly laughing from the first episode on, as I don’t think there was one episode where I wasn’t laughing heavily at least once or twice and at least giggling the whole episode. The show has plenty of guest stars and we even get to see Patton Oswalt (is he in everything these days) play Peralta’s arch nemesis, Fire Marshall Boone in a few episodes. I was pleasantly surprised that the series decided not to stay one note and started focusing on a few more detailed aspects of the characters’ lives in the second half as they got to scrutinize on what made them that way and a few more intimate morsels of their private lives. The show isn’t going to be very serious, so don’t expect a dramatic change, but it keeps the show fresh and ready for more hijinks and laughs next season. 



*Rating:* 

Not Rated


*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=28985[/img]"“Brooklyn Nine-Nine” is another hi definition show that’s unfortunately been skipped over for a Blu-ray release and is instead relegated to a standard definition DVD release instead. Presented in its original aspect ratio of 1.78:1, the show looks pretty good on DVD with only a few issues to mar the presentation. Shot with a gritty and urban feel to it, the color palette is a tad muted, and bathed in earthy tones, it still has plenty of detail to it and doesn’t look too desaturated. Detail is quite good except for around the faces and bodies of the cast as I noticed some pixilation and soft textures there. The background looks fine, but if you look closely you can see the artifacting around the people faces (most noticeable) and other areas of the body as well. Skin tones look rather natural and the contrast levels leave nothing to be desired, so it gets a thumbs up from me. 











*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=28993[/img]The 5.1 Dolby Digital audio track is really more a glorified 3.1 track, as the surround channels don’t exactly have a lot to work with and tend to stay dormant most of the time. That’s not to say they don’t have ANY activity, as the music and the bustling streets of Brooklyn add some use every once in a while, but those front 3 channels get most of the workout. Now, the mains and center aren’t at all shabby with that being said. Dialogue is the majority of the sound being produced and it is replicated well, locked to the center channel and given plenty of clarity for all situations. The two mains handle the effects quite well and leave nothing to be desired. LFE is present, but not exactly adding much to the show, as it really is a dialogue driven comedy track to the core. I can’t say anything bad about the track really, it’s does what the show asks of it and does it well. 



*Extras* :1star: 
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=29001[/img]
• Deleted Scenes 











*Overall:* :4stars:

“Brooklyn Nine-Nine” is probably the funniest TV show that I’ve been blessed to watch in a long while, as I don’t think I stopped laughing from the opening scene in the pilot until the series ended. The show is witty, irreverent, and full of SNL style situations that certainly can be attributed to Samberg and his input on the show. What makes the show really funny and WORKS is the fact that everyone is allowed to shine, not just Detective Peralta. The ensemble cast all have their moment in the spotlight and are just as funny as Samberg, giving it a sort of team feel that allows the characters to mesh well. Audio and video are rather well done for a DVD set and with the insanely funny content is a must buy in my opinion.


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Andy Samberg, Terry Crews, Andre Braugher
Created by: Daniel J. Goor, Michael Schur
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 MPEG 2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital Stereo 5.1
Studio: NBC Universal
Rated: Not Rated
Runtime: 477 minutes
DVD Release Date: Sept 23rd, 2013



*Buy Brooklyn Nine-Nine: Season 1 DVD on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Must Watch​*







More about Mike


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I must have been sleeping when this show came on.. lol. I never saw one episode. Will have to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the review. I must have been sleeping when this show came on.. lol. I never saw one episode. Will have to check it out. Thanks.


I don't watch TV anymore, just watch the DVD/Blu-ray/Netflix version so I missed it too.. one of the funniest I have seen in years. I had to actually pause the disc quite a few times because I was laughing too hard to pay attention


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

My favorite cop show of all time


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the review. I must have been sleeping when this show came on.. lol. I never saw one episode. Will have to check it out. Thanks.


One of the top new shows last year. I'm not an SNL watcher (since the 90's), so I wasn't familiar with Samberg, but this show is really funny. 

I highly recommend The Goldbergs, if you like comedy, especially if you grew up in the 80's! Both shows have excellent casting for the characters, that really entertain.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

ironglen said:


> I highly recommend The Goldbergs, if you like comedy, especially if you grew up in the 80's! Both shows have excellent casting for the characters, that really entertain.


Thanks for the heads up. I also never saw "The Goldbergs" as well. Will have to see if season 1 is available for that one. I don't watch "live" tv anymore.. Mostly catch everything on amazon prime or netflix or if it is really good, buy the blu ray set.


----------

